# Leukuria



## AdamlShoop (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello,
  I have been getting a couple diagnosis from Dr's referring to "Luekuria".  I am curious what others have coded this as.  Would you just use abnormal findings in urine, Casts and cells in urine? Thanks very much for your help.

The code I want to use is 791.7 Casts and cells in urine.  Since leukuria, to me, means white blood cells in the urine.  Any thoughts?


----------

